# Asylum Door Haunt



## ceculsk (Sep 13, 2010)

I am about finished minus a few tweaks and lighting but I think this is pretty good so far. http://http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0-Qn0e-AUo
http://


----------



## ceculsk (Sep 13, 2010)

Ok. Lety's try the link again.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Awesome sauce


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, that's impressive! I really like the use of the graffiti, and the imagery of the guy trying to break out is chilling.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Nice job!
Would love to see a how-to on this! Or at least a parts list.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

That's totally amazing!!!!


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

That's extremely cool.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

You did a great job on this. I purchased, "The Nurses Escape" and I want to do a door scene for my haunt, but without pneumatics. Did you put a window on the door or is that just the television next to it?


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

That looks amazing. I love this prop.


----------



## ceculsk (Sep 13, 2010)

Joiseygal said:


> You did a great job on this. I purchased, "The Nurses Escape" and I want to do a door scene for my haunt, but without pneumatics. Did you put a window on the door or is that just the television next to it?


It is a piece of plexi-glass to protect the tv.


----------



## gspice6 (Sep 2, 2010)

unbelievably awesome!!


----------



## Jan (Sep 21, 2010)

That is so cool. The view through the window was so great that I wasn't expecting anything else. Then the dents in the door came--brilliant. Your TOTers/guests will love it.


----------

